# How to communicate



## Imperfect (Dec 26, 2013)

My dtr's husband moved out last week. He at the time was refinishing a wall in their house which had been damaged by a water leak. He emailed her asking if she would be at work on new year's eve and if she was he would go to the house and finish the project while she isn't there. She does not have to go into the office new year's eve but she won't be at the house on new year's day. She had already discussed with him a couple weeks ago about being busy with her sewing group on new year's day. Seems he forgot. Should she email and tell him she won't be at the house on new year's day instead of new year's eve like he asked? Or should she continue to not call or email him as she has been following some advice to make him pursue her since he is the one who moved out?:scratchhead:


----------



## heartbroken0426 (Dec 4, 2013)

I think she should tell him that she will be home on NYE but away from the house on New Year's Day. The not pursuing him is in regards to trying to win him back or beg him to come back home. He is just trying to finish a house project that he started which is very thoughtful of him. So I'd be nice and tell him and thank him for finishing up the project.


----------

